# Compression socks



## Fox1476 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi I am a runner with type 2 diabetes what I want to know is can I wear compression socks


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm no athlete, but didn't know it was necessary to wear compression hose when running  - only when eg flying hence being inactive for long periods, to try and prevent strokes.  Hence we both wore em when we went to Australia.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2020)

Even in hospital for ops I can't wear them on my left leg since I have intermittent claudication in that one and also lol cos that's the leg operated on twice, but as my circulation evidently didn't affect the smashed patella healing much, or the rate at which the healed one ejected the 'foreign' scaffolding they'd carefully inserted, I'm not that worried.


----------

